# Keiko Fukuda



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2013)

Keiko Fukuda Dies at 99

Highest-Ranked Female Judo Master Dies at 99



> Keiko Fukuda, the Japanese-born granddaughter of a samurai who learned judo from its founder and became the highest-ranked woman in the martial art, has died at age 99 in San Francisco, her friend and caregiver said on Saturday.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 17, 2013)

wow, I just drove past her school a couple days ago.  I've had the chance to see her group demonstrate at the Cherry Blossom festival in SF Japantown a number of years ago.  She was an amazing person.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2013)

:asian:


----------



## Aiki Lee (Feb 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

